# Dirty Rabbit Jigs



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

:fishing:


----------



## powershooter (Dec 2, 2009)

That looks great !


----------



## bigjim5589 (Jul 23, 2005)

Awesome! That will catch some fish! 

I like the bar dyed rabbit too for tying both jigs & flies! Great stuff!


----------

